# Where do you buy your tortoises



## srcfolks (Mar 29, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new buddy. Unfortunately CB reptiles, aka Tortoise Town, has a bad reputation for sending sick or unhealthy animals. Hopefully that's not the case.


Where do you and others suggest to buy tortoise on-line. any help would be appreciated 
Thanks SRC


----------



## Tom (Mar 29, 2020)

srcfolks said:


> Where do you and others suggest to buy tortoise on-line. any help would be appreciated
> Thanks SRC


I suggest you don't buy online. Buy from a breeder who starts them correctly and is passionate about the babies they produce. We have lots of breeders here on the forum that produce healthy, well-started, babies.

What species are you looking for?


----------



## srcfolks (Mar 29, 2020)

Tom said:


> I suggest you don't buy online. Buy from a breeder who starts them correctly and is passionate about the babies they produce. We have lots of breeders here on the forum that produce healthy, well-started, babies.
> 
> What species are you looking for?


There are no breeders that I can locate close to me so buying from a breeder is fine but I would still have to have it shipped to me so online seems like the only option. I am now looking for a breeder that sells online. Any suggestions
Thanks for all your help and info on Tortoise Forum


----------



## srcfolks (Mar 29, 2020)

srcfolks said:


> There are no breeders that I can locate close to me so buying from a breeder is fine but I would still have to have it shipped to me so online seems like the only option. I am now looking for a breeder that sells online. Any suggestions
> Thanks for all your help and info on Tortoise Forum


I am in Illinois, in the central part of the state, not close to chicago or St.louis, (150miles)


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 29, 2020)

srcfolks said:


> I am in Illinois, in the central part of the state, not close to chicago or St.louis, (150miles)


It says you're in Chandler, Arizona??????


----------



## Tom (Mar 29, 2020)

srcfolks said:


> There are no breeders that I can locate close to me so buying from a breeder is fine but I would still have to have it shipped to me so online seems like the only option. I am now looking for a breeder that sells online. Any suggestions
> Thanks for all your help and info on Tortoise Forum


How old are you? We have these old fashioned things called phones. You can use one of these archaic devices to actually talk to a living person in real time that is nowhere near you. These devices do not require wifi, the internet, or a device that can take you on to the WWW... 

I'm just kidding of course, but on-line is not the only option. Many of the best breeders are people like me that just love tortoises and don't have a website, internet business, or on-line presence of any kind. We often do business by phone and then ship to wherever.

What species are you looking to buy? I'd be happy to recommend breeders that start babies well and are good people.

Before you buy from anyone, give these a read so you'll know what questions to ask of any source:





"Hatchling Failure Syndrome"


I've heard this term for many years and I don't like it. Its a way to excuse our ignorance and failure. I will agree that an occasional hatchling is born that is just not going to make it no matter what anybody does, but MOST of them, if they make it full term and hatch, SHOULD survive and...




tortoiseforum.org









How To Incubate Eggs And Start Hatchlings


I put my eggs in a plastic shoe box with a lid on it and put the shoe box in the incubator. You can drill a couple of very small holes around the top of the container, but not on the lid. I use vermiculite as an incubation media. I mix it in a 1 : 1 ratio with water by weight for Sulcatas and...




tortoiseforum.org





Unfortunately, most breeders and many of the on-line sellers do not start or house their babies well, and the result is sometimes death weeks or months later that will be blamed on you. The first few weeks of that babies life make all the difference in the world.


----------



## srcfolks (Mar 29, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> It says you're in Chandler, Arizona??????


I moved to Illinois several years ago. I used to live in Arizona and raised a few sulcata's in my days and now I like to get a couple more started and plan on having a retirement home in Arizona. I guess I better update my profile. . I have been a member for awhile


Tom said:


> How old are you? We have these old fashioned things called phones. You can use one of these archaic devices to actually talk to a living person in real time that is nowhere near you. These devices do not require wifi, the internet, or a device that can take you on to the WWW...
> 
> I'm just kidding of course, but on-line is not the only option. Many of the best breeders are people like me that just love tortoises and don't have a website, internet business, or on-line presence of any kind. We often do business by phone and then ship to wherever.
> 
> ...


As you know,people will Tell you anything on the phone to sell their inventory, so I thought I would use the INTERNET from this Forum for professional advice, since I have been away from raising torts for awhile. I can look elsewhere I suppose., Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 29, 2020)

We have a breeder's list of forum members who raise and sell tortoises:






Breeder's List


The following is a listing of members who breed and sell their tortoises. It was last updated on: 04-08-19. For changes and additions please PM Jacqui, Wellington, Jaizei or Yvonne G. ALDABRA Aldabraman [email protected] ANGULATED Chris Leone Owner/Operator of...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Tom (Mar 29, 2020)

srcfolks said:


> As you know,people will Tell you anything on the phone to sell their inventory, so I thought I would use the INTERNET from this Forum for professional advice, since I have been away from raising torts for awhile. I can look elsewhere I suppose., Thanks



Can they not do the same thing on the internet?

Do a search here on the forum for "Tortoise Town" and "Blackwater Reptiles". Read their reviews from actual customers here on the forum, and then go check out their nice looking websites. I think you'll agree they are not being honest.

Anyway, we here on the forum know who sells healthy babies, and we're happy to make recommendations for you to check out for yourself.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 29, 2020)

Check out Tortstork, I've had great experiences with him.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 29, 2020)

SOUTHERN REPTILES has very well started baby tortoises.
I know the owner, personally. And you will get a healthy tortoise.
He (Ryan) sells tortoises online and on his FACEBOOK site.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 29, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> SOUTHERN REPTILES has very well started baby tortoises.
> I know the owner, personally. And you will get a healthy tortoise.
> He (Ryan) sells tortoises online and on his FACEBOOK site.


I can vouch for Southern Reptiles too. He's got some nice animals.


----------

